
Hacker Say They Compromised ProtonMail. ProtonMail Says It's BS - mvanbaak
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-say-they-compromised-protonmail-protonmail-says-its-bs/
======
ShorsHammer
Someone really has it out for Protonmail. Was nearly a week of ddos not long
ago.

And this just seems like a smear campaign, (paying $20 per tweet to raise
awareness?) rather than a researcher simply trying to get paid.

They already have a bug bounty program:

[https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-bug-bounty-
program/](https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-bug-bounty-program/)

------
pard68
Love the "hacker's" moral stance and then three lines later they are offering
the data to the highest bidder. This sounds to me like an angry kid got hired
by the competition.

------
rabbitEars
Being in a security business, Protonmail has some incentive to demonstrate a
capacity to repel attacks. In that sense, maybe it really is a hoax, in the
sense that this is a PR stunt? The "hacker" is a staged personality?

